# Bravecto side effects



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am not a breeder by any means but my SIL who is a vet told me that Bravecto (3 month flea preventative) can limit fertility and cause smaller litters or infertility. She called it anecdotal information from her decades' long vet practice. Just wanted to mention this.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I gave it to my WL when we were desperate and nothing else worked in spite of all the negative publicity. It was a bad mistake and now this is even worse. Is it permanent or does it reverse when they stop using it? The problem with anecdotal evidence is that it is a small sample and could be biased, so it’s not scientific. But now I have anecdotal evidence that it caused skin eruptions and overgrowth of bacteria in my dog, which has not returned to that extent since he is off of it.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

All these chemicals we are told to put on or in our companion animals are poison in my opinion.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

crittersitter said:


> All these chemicals we are told to put on or in our companion animals are poison in my opinion.


Right! It's a pesticide. You certainly wouldn't drink Roundup or any Ortho product. So why would it be OK for a dog, even though they've tested it? I'd love to see the studies done with the incidents of cancer (or any other disease/damage to organs) and the link to Bravecto and Nexxgard or any other oral medication. Those 2 are somewhat new products so I can't imagine there being a large enough sample size in the drug testing phases. I don't know.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

In our case, it was the inert ingredients which made mine sick. I found a better substitute.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

LuvShepherds said:


> In our case, it was the inert ingredients which made mine sick. I found a better substitute.


Care to share your substitute ? I hate giving all the concoctions, but I am in the middle of tick country.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Vectra 3 D. Topical. It has more liquid than Advantage and streams on wet so you need to follow directions, then exercise the dog to spread it around. It can run off so it needs to dry quickly.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Vectra did almost nothing for us up here. Same with seresto. I just gave both my boys their first dose of Nexgard and no problems and no ticks. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Interesting I wonder if it effects people near the dog also in regards to fertility. I do like Advantix plus it repels fleas , ticks and mosquitoes. I skipped one month of it and one of the dogs got limes disease. We have so many deers in the area and some months are worse then others. I have dogs and cats on it in the past when it was called advantage then advantage plus and they are all did live long lives. Passing away of old age. I do feel safe with it even though it is a chemical. Not sure how that tiny tube can do all that magic and not be smell offensively. It can not be any worse then all the dips, shampoos and flea sprays of the past. Wondercide is good but that is strong smelling.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

crittersitter said:


> All these chemicals we are told to put on or in our companion animals are poison in my opinion.


I totally AGREE. I won't do any orals and limit the spot ons for this reason. They are ALL poisons.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Vectra did almost nothing for us up here. Same with seresto. I just gave both my boys their first dose of Nexgard and no problems and no ticks. Fingers crossed.


Different locations have different pests. Mine seems to be allergic to fleas and hasn’t had a single lesion since we switched.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes I know fleas and ticks can build up an immunity or things do not work for them as well depending where one lives. Growing I had a poodle who was allergic to fleas one bite would cause so may lesions. He did miss out on all these new great different flea products that were not available at the time. He did hurt his spine when he was older and I think from all the excessive twisting licking and scratching over the years.


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

I have to give the oral tick meds or my dogs are almost guaranteed to get a tick illness. I hate to do it, but it's a cost-benefit thing. 

Sure hope it doesn't affect fertility!


----------

